

Valleywag: Mark Zuckerberg cashes out - staunch
http://valleywag.com/tech/scoop/mark-zuckerberg-cashes-out-331589.php

======
staunch
FYI: Jason Calacanis asked Ron Conway specifically about Zuckerberg cashing
out some money[1] and he had no problem with it because FB is in no danger of
running out of money.

1\. <http://www.calacanis.com/2007/07/20/calacaniscast-beta-30/>

~~~
gaborcselle
I haven't watched the video, but don't understand this reaonsing.

If these rumors are true, Zuck is cashing out Facebook stock. This is
independent of the cash balance that Facebook the company has. Even if
Facebook's cash balance was low, selling Facebook shares would not affect how
much money they have left.

~~~
staunch
My understanding is that Conway doesn't like it when an unproven startup
founder takes money out of the potential investment. If an investor is willing
to put in $10 million, and the founder immediately pockets $2 million, that's
$2 million less runway.

I'm not sure that's really accurate, and he definitely has a skewed
perspective being 1. Already rich 2. An investor who refuses to make these
kind of deals.

------
rms
mark this dead

~~~
pg
It's funnier to leave it up, at least as long as the retraction is sitting
near it on the front page. The two together are a meta-story about Vallewag.

